# Need help with training



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Hold is the first component of "force fetch" and it involves making the dog hold first a gloved hand and then a dowel, a bumper, and a finally a duck. Many dogs struggle with first holding an item and then giving it up.

I suggest that you get a program such as Evan Graham's Smart Works and watch the DVDs. Watch them several times. Then watch them again. You may or may not want to go thru the entire FF but the hold series are essential in order to get you pup to hold the bird all the way to a formal delivery to hand.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is helpful to teach the steps in reverse order - that is

Give (dog opens mouth and pulls head back allowing object to be taken)
Hold (holds object quietly with no unnecessary mouthing or crunching or playing)
Walk with object
Run with object
Reach to take object in mouth (being held by you; starts with object very close to dog's mouth))

Then gradually teaching the TAKE from lowering heights, to angled against the floor, to flat on the floor, then if you want higher elevations

You tossing the object (increasing distance)
Someone else throws object (increasing distance)
Object being thrown from mechanical device
Bird being shot
etc

By teaching the GIVE first, your dog learns that he holds the object until cued to GIVE. 

There are many methods of teaching these steps, so working with someone (who can be an experienced obedience trainer or a field person) or getting videos can be very helpful.

If your dog is not a natural retriever (and many are not - it is often a learned skill), the more stationary portions are best taught first so your dog never learns to eat his bird or run away with his bird

Objects can start with your gloved finger, a paint roller, a dowel, a hammer (learning to balance), a soda can (teeth should not puncture the can), a bumper, a pigeon, a chuckar, a pheasant, a duck, a goose etc


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Leslie B said:


> Hold is the first component of "force fetch" and it involves making the dog hold first a gloved hand and then a dowel, a bumper, and a finally a duck. Many dogs struggle with first holding an item and then giving it up.
> 
> I suggest that you get a program such as Evan Graham's Smart Works and watch the DVDs. Watch them several times. Then watch them again. You may or may not want to go thru the entire FF but the hold series are essential in order to get you pup to hold the bird all the way to a formal delivery to hand.


I firmly suggest being thorough in all your training. If indeed you're preparing for fieldwork give him the full course of formal Basics. Leave nothing out. This is your dog's foundation. The course of Basics usually takes about 6 months.

EvanG


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the responses it's all really helpful info for someone like me who is just starting out. 
We started him in some more obedience classes at the beginning of the month and will be doing some private training with our trainer specifically focusing on everything he will need for field work. She is really great with dogs so I am happy she's willing to help me prepare him for all this.


----------

